# Wood or tiles?



## marionbo (May 15, 2017)

Good morning,
I'm going to renovate the house, and I'd like to make the floor again.
Now since I would like to put floor heating, I would like to know what better to have, whether wood flooring or tiles?

Tips?


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Tiles that look like wood.


----------



## jnickel (Jul 25, 2016)

I have heard horror stories of people putting wood floor over radiant heat. I would check with the vendor and see if they recommend it or not. I think you might have to go with floating to accommodate the movement in the wood with the heat. 

Tiles that look like wood are amazing looking and are much more durable than hardwoods.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Here's some 4' x 8" porcelain planks I installed. They look very realistic.


----------



## marionbo (May 15, 2017)

123pugsy said:


> Here's some 4' x 8" porcelain planks I installed. They look very realistic.


Thanks for your suggestions.
From another forum I was advised of the porcelain stoneware to be placed on floor heating. And in particular I was addressed to this French ceramic producer company. I discovered the advantages of the porcelain stoneware wood effect and I found a wide range of proposals.


----------



## marionbo (May 15, 2017)

And this is the company:
http://www.novoceram.com/products/effect/wood-flooring


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

123pugsy said:


> Here's some 4' x 8" porcelain planks I installed. They look very realistic.


What do you have for underlayment under those things?


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

BIG Johnson said:


> What do you have for underlayment under those things?


No heater wires under mine.
I used Schluter Ditra over the sub floor and then the tiles.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

marionbo said:


> And this is the company:
> http://www.novoceram.com/products/effect/wood-flooring


Looks like they install them without grout?
That would make it look more natural I guess.


----------



## DIYGuyDev (Jun 18, 2017)

Yeah check with your supplier, but if possible at all I would use wood. Wooden floors are beautiful!


----------

